# evil rhubarb update



## shoes (Apr 26, 2009)

remember the green goo that i made, guys? didnt know what to expect!





here we are, a month later, sitting in jugs, clearing some more. when it was just slowing down, i threw 2 pounds of frozen strawberrys in the primary for a week. then racked to secondary for 2 weeks. clearing nicely. ill let it sit all summer, then rack out of the gal. jugs. DID taste it. NOT bitter at all! nice rhubarb taste


----------



## smurfe (Apr 26, 2009)

I just love it when a plan comes together. Good job. Keep us posted.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 26, 2009)

Lovely colour Shoes

..rhubarb and strawberry is my favourite homemade jam too

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Apr 26, 2009)

Are you sure that wine in the picture aboe is not one of those new Winexpert kits?


----------

